

Keeping Python packages tidy on AppEngine. - StavrosK
http://blog.stochastictechnologies.com/keeping-python-packages-tidy-when-developing

======
riobard
There will be a latency and CPU usage penalty every time a new instance is
invoked to serve requests.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, true. Isn't there a warmup request to the instance first, though, that
takes care of the import latency? The CPU usage penalty might be worth the
tradeoff for some people.

